# S$2000 monthly earner cost of living breakdown



## Kevinearl

Hi,

I am planning to work at Singapore as the employer offered me a S$2000 monthly salary exclusive with accommodations. Considering the high cost of living there, would it be enough to compensate my monthly house rent, food and personal necessities? I have 4 companions so we are planning to stay and share a house rent. How much money I can save for my family? Please advice...


----------



## simonsays

If you are from Philippines, you should know that, for a start, you cannot sponsor 'companions' .. unless I misread that.

Oh, unless you are EP you cannot bring your wife / family too.

if your employer is providing accommodation, others will say it is still tough to live in 2k S$, but .. well, I know enough of Filipino who earn less than that and can still afford a quarterly visit back home, and throw parties-by cutting down on major food expense - cooking at home (which brings another interesting dilemma .. for the same reason of constant cooking, most HDB owners don't want Filipinos - lest the kitchen be dirtied .. ) 

Now, if you said you are looking at 2,000 $ for yourself only, and accomodation provided, it is DOABLE - in simple terms.

For you and 4 companion ? no comments.

Unless I misread

And one more thing - of late HDB has been tightening rental rules, so, if you plan to rent a unit and do max-occupation, it is going to be pretty much iffy ..


----------



## Kevinearl

ecureilx said:


> If you are from Philippines, you should know that, for a start, you cannot sponsor 'companions' .. unless I misread that.
> 
> Oh, unless you are EP you cannot bring your wife / family too.
> 
> if your employer is providing accommodation, others will say it is still tough to live in 2k S$, but .. well, I know enough of Filipino who earn less than that and can still afford a quarterly visit back home, and throw parties-by cutting down on major food expense - cooking at home (which brings another interesting dilemma .. for the same reason of constant cooking, most HDB owners don't want Filipinos - lest the kitchen be dirtied .. )
> 
> Now, if you said you are looking at 2,000 $ for yourself only, and accomodation provided, it is DOABLE - in simple terms.
> 
> For you and 4 companion ? no comments.
> 
> Unless I misread
> 
> And one more thing - of late HDB has been tightening rental rules, so, if you plan to rent a unit and do max-occupation, it is going to be pretty much iffy ..



ecureilx,

Thank you very much for the info...
I have to clear-up that "companion” stated. 
Our placement agency here at the Philippines told us that they will look there a house for rent for us to stay. So if we are 4 or 5 person in a unit, we will divide it and share all the house bills/payments, less also my food/ transportation and personal needs. Perhaps I have to be good and tight when it comes to budget to save money and I’m looking about 1200-1500 S$ savings in a month. Would that be possible? Hope to hear more advice from you...


----------



## simonsays

firstly, what exactly is your job ?? 

Well, to save S$ 1,200 to S$ 1,500 per month on the 2,000 $ salary is asking too much, if you want my opinion.

Well, if you eat one meal a day, you are off by 1 meal - other meals, breakfast can set you by 5 $, lunch - filipino lunch, can off you by 10$ - X 30 days = 450 $ .. 

Then, at the current rent - for a 3 bedroom, assuming your agent is 'Helping' you, which I doubt, and I suspect it is one of the regular 'schemes' to make more out of the candidate - so you will fork out 2,200 to 2,500 per month, plus electricity and water at another 200 atleast - divide it by 5 or 6 ?

If you are on a 2 bedroom unit, which is unlikely in todays' market, you set aside 1,800 to 2,200 for rental + electricity

Travel ? 

If your work requires you to work late, and take taxi, taxi late in the night can bomb you 15$ to 25$ based on where you stay

Even if you take public transport, unless your work and is next to your residence, an average transport fare is 2 $ or so - 4 $ X 30 ?

And well, don't tell me you don't grab a San Mig once in a while ? in a bar, it is 5$ at happy hour, or 10 $ after happy hour

If you get by the bottle, 3$ .. 

And .. an occasional or once a month steak meal / salmon meal / Sushi meal / Seafood splurge ? between 20 to 30 $

And, dresses ? between 30 $ to 60 $ per set

Handphone - if you use prepaid, and are a frugal user, you can stick with 30 $ or so. Call back home ? well, anything between 30 $ or more .. 

Internet ? average - put aside 30 $ for the cheapest package. 80$ for the decent sharable package .. 

For Filipino Channel / Cable TV ? on top of the basic channel - add - round it to 60 $ (divided by x) 

I know you could possibly make it with those numbers, or not ..


----------

